

Will Apple's iWatch be smart or dumb? - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2604035/opensource-subnet/will-apples-iwatch-be-smart-or-dumb.html

======
stevep2007
Looking back at the smartwatches and activity trackers built by others begs
the question -- will the iWatch be a smart microprocessor-based device to
which Apple’s developers can add value, like Android Wear watches from
Samsung, LG, and Motorola? Or will it be a dumb-but-power-efficient
microcontroller device like the Fitbit or Jawbone?

